# Fertility astrology- Nicola Smuts



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen/heard or tried this http://www.fertilityastrology.com

I am intrigued but don't want to waste £120
L x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Jammybabe (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi l,

Yes I have had my chart read.....try Dr Pat Harris www.astrologyfertility.com very interesting had the general chart plus fertility. The idea is that she can give you an indication based on her doctorate research studies into IVF treatment and successful conception rates, as to when you should time your treatment for a better likelihood of success....cost £60 for general plus fertility reading (1hr and quarter) or £40 just for the fertility reading! There is full support for you by email if you need it for as long as you need it incl in the price...big difference between this and Ms Smuts!!!! I only told her my birth date time and place and of course if you are a twin with siblings this can help her reading too, any useful relevant info should be given if she asks for it but you don' t need to go into your medical history..

She can also give you a reading to identify your best chances of conceiving naturally too...

She is extremely pleasant and intuitive...
Jx


----------

